# my frog is not feeling well



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

hello everybody, I'm having trouble with my little fella.
He was really healthy before but now he won't eat.
I mean sometime I see him pecking on something in vivarium, I believe he is eating springtail
But with aphid, ff and maggots, he wouldn't even try to eat. Therefore he's so thin right now...

what should I do? should I take him out and put him in a small container box??
or just leave him and try not to stress him out?? Im hopeless!!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

What is your setup like? IE: Size, Temps, etc. 

What type of frog is it? How old?

Have you ever had fecals done?

The more info you provide the more input people will be able to provide.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

hexentanz said:


> What is your setup like? IE: Size, Temps, etc.
> 
> What type of frog is it? How old?
> 
> ...



Thank you! well~ right now he is in 150gallon viv but he was in small container box before. Truth is, he was sent to my friends house to breed before(2 month ago), and I guess it stressed him out. I believe theres thounds of springtails in my viv, so I'm just tring not to bother him.



Its pumilio he is two years old and I don't think I'm following you by 'fecals'. What is it 
mean?? is that mean whether I saw his excrement?? If it is.. I don't think I have, since I 
received him from my friend.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like he may have picked up something at your friends house. By fecals he means send some fecal matter to a vet to be checked for pathogens.


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

When obtains a frog or any other kind of pet one of the things we all do is send out a sample of It's fecal matter to a Vet to see if it has any parasites, when eating (or in this case not eating) occurs the first thing most of us think of is parasites. By sending out your fecals to be looked at you can rule this out or treat as necessary. What kind of Pumillio is it, how long have you had it?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

are there springs or other small bugs crawling on the frog?

this can stress pumilio until they stop eating
james


----------

